# John Myung



## OwlsHaveEyes (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what tuning he uses? I heard he uses CEADGC....is that right?


----------



## MrJack (Apr 1, 2008)

BEADGC on his 6-string and BEADG on his 5-string.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 1, 2008)

i think the CEADGC is for the song AS I AM as he plays 6string and its in C not B

onlya guess tho

he usualy plays in Standard


----------



## Scott (Apr 1, 2008)

Usually standard. It might vary for a couple of songs. Panic attack is in C I believe.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Apr 1, 2008)

alright thanks guys. As I Am is where I saw that tuning and I wasn't sure if it was a typo or not...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 1, 2008)

TimSE said:


> i think the CEADGC is for the song AS I AM as he plays 6string and its in C not B
> 
> onlya guess tho
> 
> he usualy plays in Standard



In the tabs I've seen of 'As I Am' that's the tuning he uses.

I think generally he sticks to standard tuning, regardless of what Petrucci uses, though.


----------



## EverDream (Apr 18, 2008)

Well... on Panic Attack I'm hearing a low A# so it can't be C. You know what... I have a feeling he might be tuning it A#DGCFA# (down 1 step with the low string a half step sharp) because that opening part sounds like it has an open C1 (65.4Hz) I mean wouldn't it be hard to do it all fretted considering the higher notes in the intro are all in the 2nd octave and not the 1st, I mean he'd have to like be stretched across 4 strings. 

And then also These Walls has a low A so maybe he did that song all 1 step down and then he tuned the low string up half step for Panic Attack... I say this because on the A# chord the low A# bass note sounds like an open string, just based on how well it sustains, but I could be wrong he could just have really good sustain even on frets in which case he maybe did that song in 1 step down on all strings. 

And finally if I am wrong about the intro, and he does somehow fret the whole thing, then he probably did like As I Am and had standard tuning but just changed the low string (only in this case down half a step to A# and not up half a step).

Oh and also These Walls could have been in Standard with the low string only dropped to A.

These are just my speculations. But 2 things I'm certain of... he does use a low A on These Walls and he does use a low A# on Panic Attack, if you didn't notice go listen again 

Now what he does live, I'm not sure, I'm just talking about what he used for the records!


----------



## Trespass (Apr 18, 2008)

EverDream said:


> Well... on Panic Attack I'm hearing a low A# so it can't be C. You know what... I have a feeling he might be tuning it A#DGCFA# (down 1 step with the low string a half step sharp) because that opening part sounds like it has an open C1 (65.4Hz) I mean wouldn't it be hard to do it all fretted considering the higher notes in the intro are all in the 2nd octave and not the 1st, I mean he'd have to like be stretched across 4 strings.
> 
> And then also These Walls has a low A so maybe he did that song all 1 step down and then he tuned the low string up half step for Panic Attack... I say this because on the A# chord the low A# bass note sounds like an open string, just based on how well it sustains, but I could be wrong he could just have really good sustain even on frets in which case he maybe did that song in 1 step down on all strings.
> 
> ...



+rep for win!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I can play Panic Attack on my BTB405 all fretted. I think he just tunes down to A like Petrucci does.


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 19, 2008)

He does mirror a lot of JP's riffs, which usually incorporate a lot of open-string riffing, so it wouldn't surprise me if his tuning corresponds somewhat to Petrucci's in most cases...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> He does mirror a lot of JP's riffs, which usually incorporate a lot of open-string riffing, so it wouldn't surprise me if his tuning corresponds somewhat to Petrucci's in most cases...



 That sounds right.


----------

